
Understanding the Rise and Fall (And Rise Again) of Zulily - prostoalex
http://mahesh-vc.com/understanding-the-rise-and-fall-and-rise-again-of-zulily/?utm_campaign=Mattermark+Daily&utm_source=hs_email&utm_medium=email&utm_content=21474578&_hsenc=p2ANqtz-9UnMfFkhrx09REczGM9u4coprp0mqOoYeRS0T4Q_C6cEWWlN48UM1gVqcs5XvxQyMeltoVAfErQhMzAJKD2qEj5ahIQg&_hsmi=21474578
======
sgwealti
This story should have gotten more exposure. I guess no one wants to read
about failed unicorns.

